

White hat hackers break into Facebook groups - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/security/cybercrime/news/index.cfm?newsid=17546

======
fetzig
better title "White hat hackers singn up at unused Facebook groups"

WOW

------
chaosmachine
I'm not sure "break in" is the right term for signing up as the group admin.

~~~
Angostura
No I think "walk in" is probably more descriptive of what happened here.

------
marltod
By demonstrating they could change the name of the group to 'we support
pedofiles' it is less damaging when that actually happens since we now know
not to believe the names of groups on facebook.

------
colbyolson
Enough ads on that page? I could hardly find the content. Pathetic.

